# Inventory/Manifest



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! I'm looking at the option to bring my belongings over to the Algarve over by van and understand I will need an inventory of what's in the boxes. (presumably in English and Portuguese). Can anybody tell me if I need to use official forms or just a self made list. I'm also curious about how detailed it will have to be? Is it suficient to say for example - 'box 1 - clothing' or do I have to break it down into something more specific?

The route I am most likely to take is out of UK, through Spain and into Portugal and I'm not sure what to expect going through the various borders.

Anyone with knowledge or experiencethey could share in this regard would be welcomed!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There is no duty VAT etc on personal imports in EU or moving personal possessions not heard in any recent times of a list having to be produced, borders are a notice to say you are now entering  no customs posts any longer although occasional stops but more commercial vehicles


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a relief - will probably do a list anyway just so I know what room to put stuff in when I get there. Portugal does seem to be a very beaurocratic country and when it's in need of money it makes you fearful of getting things wrong and being heavily penailised for it as well as making you think you mght need to get a form and buy a licence to open a bag of crisps or something. I'm getting paranoid!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, We done the trips via France, Bilbao or Santander shifting stuff (fridges, cookers, generators, plant etc.) 8 times in 2 years and as long as the paperwork for the vehicle/driver warning triangle, first aid kit, headlight dipping etc are in order you'll not have any problem with folk in uniforms. It may help to know what you are carrying just to show it's your and not nicked.


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! My mind is now at rest.....on to the next worry!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Passport valid? cheaper quicker to do in UK if you can


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Stuartrox said:


> Thanks! My mind is now at rest.....on to the next worry!!!



I’ve just remembered the old hurdle………You may only drive a foreign reg vehicle in PT if you are the owner or a close relative of the owner so no borrowing a mate's van to move stuff.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's only reguired to have a letter of Authorisation from Registered keeper, even if you own vehicle you must carry the original V5c and if hired the hire documents


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks - passport all up to date and probably doing a van hire - the only question about that is - if I buy an new (2nd hand) car or van here as my current vehicle is VERY close to the ground I have been running it into!) will that be a problem as I seem to remember seeing something about having to have owned the vehicle for 6 months for it to count as your belongings when coming in - also would it make life easier if I bought a vehicle in the UK which is LHD and Portuguese registered?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not that Passport being up to date but if you can renew it then it's cheaper and quicker in UK

Think your confusing yourself if you own vehicle then you can bring it in, *but only for 183 days in any 12 month period*.

Once you Register your Residence you cannot legally drive that vehicle

If you wanted to matriculate it then *you must have owned it for the 12 months prior to move*

You could buy a Portuguese vehicle but you can't drive in UK for the same reason you can't drive a UK vehicle here as a Resident
You can't register it to your name in UK which means until registered in Portugal you couldn't get insurance
You'd need to be absolutely certain there is no debt or outstanding Road Tax and it has a current valid MOT


----------

